# Optimized Kensei Build



## Coyote81 (Dec 16, 2016)

So my idea is to come up with the best Kensei build, and I think I have the right direction to go.

Starts with Lizardmen  +2con, +1 Wis  We get starting stat of: Str10/Dex15/Con16/Int8/Wis16/Cha8
We also have a default AC15 with Lizardmen Skin + dex
SkillsPerception, Nature: Lizardmen) (Stealth, Survival, Leather Worker's Tools:Monk)(Medicine, Religion, Herbalism Kit:hermit) Languages:Common, Draconic, Elvish
Saves: Str/Dex

by Level 6 We have the following setup online:
*Feats*:
Great Weapon Master (GWM)
*KENSEI*
Kensei: Marital Weapons: Greatsword, Longsword, Pike (Short Sword from monk), all used with Dex instead of Str
+2 AC When holding a Kensei weapon if we made an Unarmed (bite) attack that turn.
Magic Weapons with no bonus
Precise Strike - BA for Double Proficiency on next attack
*Monk
*Ki Actions: Flurry of Blows: 1 Ki for 2 Bites uses Str
Unarmored Movement
Deflect Missile
Extra Attack
Stunning Strike
Ki-Powered Strikes



Overall our Attack phase looks something like this.
If being Defensive(ie. your opponent is not prone, or you don't have advantage):
-Use BA to do Flurry of Blows(Bites) followed by stunning strike
-Attack action with Greatsword using GWM -5/+10, 2nd attack same as first
-Should result in +2AC for a total of 17AC

If being aggressive(ie. you have advantage or your opponent is prone)
-Attack Action using Greatsword with GWM, 2nd attack same as first (Using Precise strike one first attack if needed.
-If you kill something, BA from GWM for another Attack using GWM bonus, if no deaths, Flurry of Blows(Bites) + AC bonus


This is the start of the character, I'd love of some other ideas, inputs on how to make this guy better, and what to do with the next 4 levels (I usually build characters to level 10)


----------



## Rynic (Dec 16, 2016)

Great Weapon Master isn't that great. -5 especially with a not optimised Dex, means you won't be hitting anything. 

Magic Initiate, taking hex (or hunter's mark if the DM will allow you to forsake the full caster requirement) -if you should take it at all!

The AC is pretty much wasted. 16 dex would be better. The bite attack is also a bit wasted, since your dice becomes a d6 at level 6.

I'll write more soon.

Cont.

I haven't seen the Lizardman race, although I've heard of it. I don't really like the way it's (Lizardfolk race) built. It seems to have class ability mixed in with it's race abilities. They get an expertise(rogue/bard) bonus which is odd. Usually it would be just a proficiency, or a simple advantage.

Pole-Arm Master is way better than Great Weapon Master if you take a Glaive, Pike or Halbierd.

If you've heard of the Lizardmen from Warhammer, these would be a good place to look for inspiration for your character. They have an Aztec sort of vibe and are also very cool to look at.


----------



## Coyote81 (Dec 16, 2016)

-The Dex is as optimized as I can get at Lv 6 while taking GWM, my first ASI will take it to 16, and basically all the ASI after go straight twoards DEX sicne it's the be all stat for this build, with wisdom being 2nd.  Also using Precise strike helps a lot to over come the -5 when absolutely need, plus advantage from proning my targets using stunning strike also helps.

-Your not going to get a better AC without going heavy wisdom, which will hurt you Str/Dex ASI allocations build Kensei which will waste some of you other monk abilities.
-You do not get your martial arts dice when using a Kensei weapon for any type fo attack, your unarmed attacks will always be 1 damage otherwise.
-Pole-Arm Master doesn't work that well with Monks, because they already have so many BA actions, the PAM BA attack is totally wasted.

-I'm very familiar with Warhammer lizardmen, but I was thinking more along the lines of the lizardman from Soulcaliber, just without the shield.


----------



## Rynic (Dec 16, 2016)

Coyote81 said:


> -You do not get your martial arts dice when using a Kensei weapon for any type fo attack, your unarmed attacks will always be 1 damage otherwise.
> -Pole-Arm Master doesn't work that well with Monks, because they already have so many BA actions, the PAM BA attack is totally wasted.




I meant the opportunity attack from coming within reach. 

Also, the butt attack is part of the Kensai weapon meaning it too scales with damage. Note: The butt attack also has reach. Reach is powerful for a class that is very mobile.


----------



## hejtmane (Dec 16, 2016)

Rynic said:


> I meant the opportunity attack from coming within reach.
> 
> Also, the butt attack is part of the Kensai weapon meaning it too scales with damage. Note: The butt attack also has reach. Reach is powerful for a class that is very mobile.



They already going to be changing the Kendrick to work with the martial arts attack according to twitter. Note taking the lizard why take 16 wisdom with those current stats you have a 15 ac why not drop wisdom pump Dex no reason for a high wisdom at that point

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote81 (Dec 16, 2016)

Well at that level I have my starting stats (15dex is the highest you can by at level 1) and my first ASI needs to be turned in for GWM feat.  My AC is  technically 17 with the Kensei +2AC.


----------

